# Tales from the Tanks



## KuriousArtist (Jan 4, 2013)

So after I had a great success with Cobalt (Blue Male) I thought hey why not get more. Picked up a couple tanks and began cycling them and they are both ready for fish but I only staked one today since i put a betta and s couple frogs (ADFs) in. I want to make sure that the frogs and the betta get along before stocking the other tank.

Total Tanks: 3

Tank 1:

3 Gal
Whisper 3i Filter
Marina Heater 10W
LED overhead light
Java Fern 
Small log 
Bonsai Temple

1 Male Betta (Blue) - Cobalt

Tank 2:
5.5 Gal
adjustable heater (up to) 40w
Whisper 10i Filter
Hood with Florecent plant lights
Hornwart 
2 small anubis
2 fake plants
water fall cave
small log

1 Male Betta (Red) - Enzo
2 African Dwarf Frogs - Barley and Hops
(Thinking of adding a snail for algae management if any develops)

Tank 3: 
2.5 gal

Whisper 3i Filter
Marina heater 8w
Fake log
Sword plant

(no light yet) - leting it sit in the direct sunlight for a couple hours a day for the plant for now though it gets a bit of where its sitting (might throw a desk lamp on there

Empty - no fishy


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

barley and hops. hilarious! did you name enzo after a ferrari?


----------

